# Paph. Conco Lucia



## e-spice (Nov 14, 2012)

These came from a compot of Nick Tanacci's final sale a couple of years ago. I didn't win the auction for them, but fellow member etex (Diane) did and sold me about 25 small plantlets. This is the second to bloom. I the clear pouch, yellowish color, and the lines that run down the petals.


----------



## fibre (Nov 14, 2012)

WOW! A great one!


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 14, 2012)

that is really nice!


----------



## wjs2nd (Nov 14, 2012)

Wow! I want one, haha. Great color!


----------



## Susie11 (Nov 14, 2012)

Nice.


----------



## Tom499 (Nov 14, 2012)

Looks perfect! Another for the list!


----------



## Carkin (Nov 14, 2012)

Outstanding!!! I love your taste!


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 14, 2012)

Wow, what size is this beauty !!?!! Jean


----------



## Gcroz (Nov 14, 2012)

Lovely!

Can't wait to see the rest of them!


----------



## GuRu (Nov 14, 2012)

e-spice said:


> .....I the clear pouch, yellowish color, and the lines that run down the petals.


Beside those properties I like furthermore its good shape - altogether its a feast for the eyes.


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 14, 2012)

A beauty!


----------



## Brabantia (Nov 14, 2012)

If they are all as beautiful, many many people will want some


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Nov 14, 2012)

Wow, that is really sharp with those colors and patterns!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Nov 14, 2012)

now, i can get behind this hybrid..nice


----------



## cattmad (Nov 14, 2012)

thats a beauty


----------



## NYEric (Nov 14, 2012)

Holy crap! The nicest ever!!


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 14, 2012)

What Eric said!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 14, 2012)

:drool::clap:


----------



## abax (Nov 15, 2012)

Love it, love it, LOVE it! Are we getting in line for a chance at a seedling???
I wanna be first.


----------



## chrismende (Nov 16, 2012)

Great flower!


----------

